# My first Glock



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I recently purchased my first Glock and since I'm addicted to 45s (both ACP and Long Colt) I chose the Glock 21. If I could ever stop buying 1911s I would consider another Glock but it would have to be in my favorite caliber.
I checked out the Glock 30 online and it looks very interesting. 
Since Glocks are obviously lighter than my 1911s and the 30 is smaller than the 21 I'm concerned about recoil.
I would be interested in any comments from Glock 30 owners on this matter.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

I own both. The Glock 30 isn't bad in my opinion. There is definitely more felt recoil than the 21 . The best thing to do is try before you buy.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I'll have to see if the range I go to has any Glock 30s to rent.
I recently picked up a Kimber Ultra Carry II in 45 ACP but I haven't shot it yet. I believe it's smaller than the Glock 30 but it has a steel frame. I'm hoping that the weight will help with recoil.
If the Kimber is manageable I should be okay with the 30 but I would like to try one first.
I can't buy another gun until November 19th so I have time to look into it.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> I'll have to see if the range I go to has any Glock 30s to rent.
> I recently picked up a Kimber Ultra Carry II in 45 ACP but I haven't shot it yet. I believe it's smaller than the Glock 30 but it has a steel frame. I'm hoping that the weight will help with recoil.
> If the Kimber is manageable I should be okay with the 30 but I would like to try one first.
> I can't buy another gun until November 19th so I have time to look into it.


I've got two G30's, one with a rail and one without. I installed a Lone Wolf ported barrel on one. According to Kimber, the Kimber Ultra Carry II in 45 ACP has an aluminum frame and stainless steel slide? I've got the RCP II, Super Carry Ultra and the Commander sized Super Carry Pro. All have aluminum frames with stainless steel slides.

I haven't noticed any real difference in recoil between the two brands. They both weigh about the same. The G30 at 26.28 oz and the Kimber at 25 oz both with empty magazines. Although I've gotta' admit I've never brought both out at the same time to do a side by side comparison.

The Glock's grip is blockier and not as good as a 1911 that may make a difference. It all depends on which one you feel comfortable with.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

You're right, desertman, the Ultra Carry II does have an aluminum frame. I got it confused with the Colt Combat Commander. I've been comparing the Combat Commander to the Springfield Range Officer Compact for my next 1911 purchase. I decided to go with the Colt with the steel frame instead of the Springfield with the aluminum frame. 
If I have a chance to shoot the Glock 30 it may beat out the Colt for next purchase.
I plan on buying a new gun every thirty days until my wish list is empty. I've been doing a lot of online comparisons and a lot of information is running together in my head.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> You're right, desertman, the Ultra Carry II does have an aluminum frame. I got it confused with the Colt Combat Commander. I've been comparing the Combat Commander to the Springfield Range Officer Compact for my next 1911 purchase. I decided to go with the Colt with the steel frame instead of the Springfield with the aluminum frame.
> If I have a chance to shoot the Glock 30 it may beat out the Colt for next purchase.
> *I plan on buying a new gun every thirty days until my wish list is empty*. I've been doing a lot of online comparisons and a lot of information is running together in my head.


*Damn, you sound like me*! I'm at the point where I've got just about all I'd ever want. Maybe too many? I've got a lot that I've never even fired as of yet. I just bought a Wilson EDC X9 that is really the ultimate in my collection. Nothing else compares to it. Does it do anything better than any other quality handgun? Probably not. Just as a Cadillac will get you from point A to point B in luxury same as a Rolls Royce. The Wilson however is thee Rolls Royce. I could never understand why they cost so much until I bought one and took it apart. The fit, finish and matching are second to none.

In hindsight I think that I would have been better off had I bought one Wilson instead of three Kimber's? Nothing against Kimber I still own and like them. But they're no Wilson not by a long shot.

I haven't hesitated buying Glocks and am not the least bit sorry. The G30 is an outstanding handgun that will never let you down. I've not had one issue with any of my Glocks, NOT ONE. And I've carried and fired them often.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

That is a beautiful gun. If I had it I'd keep it in a display case so it could be seen but not touched.

I don't really have a wish list, I have a waiting list. These are guns that I know I'm going to buy but I can't yet because of the stupid "30 days between gun purchases" law here in California. And the list keeps getting longer because about an hour ago I realized that since I have a full size Kimber and a small Kimber I need the medium size Kimber so I've added the Pro TLE to my list. It is, of course, a 1911 style with a steel frame and slide, a 4" barrel and a 7 round magazine. That will complete the set.
Do I maybe have too many? Well, maybe.
If for some reason I couldn't buy any more guns would I be okay with that?
Yes, I would be satisfied with the collection I have because I really like every gun I own.
I have tried not to buy any guns that suck.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Every time I see that Wilson combat, I want one.

The cool thing about having a glock 30 and 21 is the 21 mags run just fine in the 30. That's 13 rds you carry as back up. I have the pearce ext. on my glock 30 10 rd. mags, they don't add any capacity but they do have a more textured gripping surface. Been a while since I shot my glock 30 gonna dust it off this week.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

PhuBai70 said:


> *That is a beautiful gun. If I had it I'd keep it in a display case so it could be seen but not touched.*
> 
> I don't really have a wish list, I have a waiting list. These are guns that I know I'm going to buy but I can't yet because of the stupid "30 days between gun purchases" law here in California. And the list keeps getting longer because about an hour ago I realized that since I have a full size Kimber and a small Kimber I need the medium size Kimber so I've added the Pro TLE to my list. It is, of course, a 1911 style with a steel frame and slide, a 4" barrel and a 7 round magazine. That will complete the set.
> Do I maybe have too many? Well, maybe.
> ...


Thank You!

I do plan on shooting it and carrying it on occasion. I have others that I carry more often. I haven't stopped admiring it since I bought it. It IS that nice.

Have you ever considered leaving California? Maybe east of the Colorado River? We don't have to put up with any of that crap over here, and it's not just guns.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

rustygun said:


> Every time I see that Wilson combat, I want one.
> 
> The cool thing about having a glock 30 and 21 is the 21 mags run just fine in the 30. That's 13 rds you carry as back up. I have the pearce ext. on my glock 30 10 rd. mags, they don't add any capacity but they do have a more textured gripping surface. Been a while since I shot my glock 30 gonna dust it off this week.


The great thing about Glock's is that they work every time you squeeze the trigger. They are about the simplest guns to own, shoot and maintain. They are ubiquitous and God only knows how many parts and accessories available for them.

As far as I know the bad thing about a Wilson or any other custom made gun is that if you need a part it has to be fitted to that particular gun. Other than grips, magazines, sights and recoil springs. I wanted to ad an ambidextrous safety to mine. I called up Wilson and was told I had to send the gun back to them for fitting.

About the only thing that I don't like about Glock's are those plastic triggers. Same with my HK VP series of guns. However there are plenty of aluminum aftermarket triggers available. So I changed them all out. Same for my Sig P238 HD, an all stainless steel gun that came with of all things a plastic trigger?


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

desertman said:


> Thank You!
> 
> I do plan on shooting it and carrying it on occasion. I have others that I carry more often. I haven't stopped admiring it since I bought it. It IS that nice.
> 
> *Have you ever considered leaving California? *Maybe east of the Colorado River? We don't have to put up with any of that crap over here, and it's not just guns.


I've been retired since 2006 and I have thought many times how nice it would be to leave this state forever. The problem is that I have three adult children and four grandchildren and we are all very close.
I'm afraid, that under the circumstances, I'm stuck in this hellhole.


----------

